# [Review] Noctua NH-D14 - Ein Gigant in allen Belangen



## Tommy_Hewitt (7. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Vorwort*

Qualität statt Quantität…diesen Grundsatz befolgt die österreichische Kühlerschmiede Noctua schon seit ihrer Gründung im Jahre 2005. Dass auch dieser Weg zum Erfolg führen kann, das wurde in der letzten Zeit nun schon mehrere Male bewiesen. Denn trotz bereits angestaubten Kühlerdesigns, hält sich die bisherige Speerspitze aus dem Hause Noctua weiterhin wacker gegen die starken Mitbewerber und erfreut sich immer noch großer Beliebtheit. Doch irgendwann stößt jedes noch so gute Grundkonzept an seine Grenzen und so musste sich der NH-U12P mittlerweile nicht nur einmal der jungen Konkurrenz geschlagen geben. Für Noctua Ansporn genug, um dem bisherigen Kassenschlager einen leistungsstarken Mitbewerber zur Seite zu stellen. Nach langer Entwicklungszeit, unzähligen Veränderungen bzw. Verbesserungen und mehrmaligen Terminänderungen, stellten die Österreicher nun einen Kühler der Sonderklasse, mit der einfachen Bezeichnung NH-D14, vor. Kombiniert mit dem ebenfalls brandneuen NF-P14 FLX 140mm Lüfter und einer schier riesigen Kühlfläche, will Noctua den Kühlerthron zurückerobern und zeigen, was noch so alles möglich ist.

*Zuvor möchte ich mich allerdings noch ganz herzlich bei Herrn Dellinger von Noctua bedanken, für den freundlichen Kontakt und die Bereitstellung des Samples*

*Noctua NH-D14*

Der Kühler im Überblick
Verarbeitung und Materialgüte
Montage
Testsystem-/methoden
Temperaturen
Fazit

*Der Kühler im Überblick*



sechs 6mm Heatpipes 
Abmessungen (ohne Lüfter): 160mm x 140mm x 130mm (H x B x T)
Gewicht: 884g
Kompatibilität: Intel LGA 775 & LGA 1366 & LGA1156; AMD Sockel AM2(+) & AM3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zusammen mit dem Kühler wurde auch gleich ein neues Verpackungsdesign entworfen. So erstrahlt die Verpackung fast vollständig in einem edlen Weiß, aufgelockert durch zahlreiche Konzeptzeichnungen des NH-D14. Auch bei den Informationen sowie Spezifikationen wurde nicht gespart und nachdem man sich einmal „um den Karton gelesen“ hat, sollten alle noch offenen Fragen ausführlich beantwortet sein. Ein kleines Sichtfenster an der Vorderseite erlaubt bereits vor dem Kauf einen ersten Blick auf den Inhalt. Nach dem Öffnen sticht direkt die liebevolle Polsterung, anhand von passgenauem Schaumstoff ins Auge, welcher den Kühler mit bereits montieren Lüftern sicher schützt, bis er schließlich seinen Bestimmungsort erreicht hat. Links und rechts vom Kühler finden sich zwei kleine Pappschächtelchen, in denen sich Zubehör wie Montagematerial, eine Tube Noctua NT-H1 Wärmeleitpaste, ein Gehäuseaufkleber aus Metall, zwei ausführliche Anleitungen und zwei Spannungsadapter sowie ein Y-Kabel für die Lüfter befindet. Sogar an einen Schraubenzieher wurde gedacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Noctua NH-D14 kommt im altbekannten Twin-Tower Design daher, wie man es bereits von Thermaltake Sonic Tower, Thermalright IFX-14 und weiteren erfolgreichen Konsorten kennt. Dass diese Bauform nicht gerade für ihre kompakten Ausmaße berühmt ist, beweist auch der Vertreter von Noctua relativ eindrucksvoll. Doch nicht nur nur die Kühlfläche wurde stark erweitert, auch die Anzahl der Heatpipes wurde, verglichen mit dem NH-U12P, um zwei weitere 6mm Heatpipes aufgestockt. Doch fangen wir erst einmal langsam an. Die Funktionsweise des Kühlers sollte eigentlich schnell klar sein...die Wärme der CPU wird über den vernickelten Kupferboden aufgenommen und von den sechs Heatpipes - ebenfalls aus Kupfer - zu den unzähligen Aluminiumlamellen weitergeleitet. Dabei durchziehen die Wärmeleitrohre die gesamte Länge der zwei Kühlkörper, was einer gleichmäßigen Hitzeverteilung sehr zugute kommt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Herstellern werden bei Noctua die Lamellen zudem nicht nur einfach aufgesteckt, sondern Lamelle für Lamelle sehr sorgfältig mit den Heatpipes verlötet. Durch dieses aufwendige Verfahren verbessert sich der für die Wärmeabgabe nötige Kontakt von Heatpipes und Finnen enorm. Letztere weisen dabei an den Seite eine Art Zackenstruktur auf. Dies dient in erster Linie nicht einzig und allein der Optik, sondern soll die zuströmende Luft zusätzlich verwirbeln, wodurch eine bessere Kühlleistung erzielt werden kann. Was vielleicht nicht auf den ersten Blick auffällt, ist die leichte Asymmetrie der zwei Kühltürme in Bezug auf die Bodenplatte. So sitzt ein Kühlkörper etwas näher zu letzterer und bietet etwas mehr Freiraum im Bereich der RAM-Slots.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein weiteres Merkmal des Noctua NH-D14 sind unbestreitbar auch die zwei mitgelieferten Lüfter. Hier wollen wir jetzt nicht auf die eigenwillige Farbgebung eingehen, welche ohne Zweifel Geschmackssache ist, sondern auf die Tatsache, dass zwei Modelle in verschiedenen Größen zum Einsatz kommen. So verbaut Noctua zum einen ihren neuen NF-P14 Lüfter mit 140mm Durchmesser zwischen den zwei Kühltürmen, zum anderen den kleinen Bruder NF-P12 mit 120mm Impellergröße am vordersten Kühlturm. Der Grund hierfür ist schnell erklärt. Bedingt dadurch, dass der NF-P14 in etwa 2cm über den unteren Rand der Kühlkörper ragt, profitieren auch die umliegenden Bauteile, wie zum Beispiel die oftmals heißen Spannungswandler, vom erzeugten Luftstrom. Damit die Lüfter keine lärmbringenden Vibrationen an den Kühler weitergeben können, wurden bereits Entkoppler aus weißem Silikon in die Kühlkörper integriert.

*Verarbeitung und Materialgüte*

In der Kategorie Qualität und Verarbeitung konnte Noctua schon immer überzeugen. So auch beim NH-D14. Nicht nur, dass die Lamellen alle piekfein gestanzt und entgratet worden sind, nein, auch wurden sie sehr sauber mit den Heatpipes verlötet. Für zusätzliche Stabilität wurden sie zudem an mehreren Stellen miteinander verhakt und lassen sich so nur schwer verformen. Der Boden unterscheidet sich nicht merklich von denen der anderen Kühler aus selben Haus und erfreut ein weiteres Mal durch seine akkurate Verarbeitung. Im Gegensatz zu den Pedanten seiner Vorgänger, wurden die sogenannten „Micro-Grooves“ allerdings ein wenig  verfeinert, wodurch der gesamte Boden einen noch besseren Eindruck hinterlässt. Dass der Kühler abschließend noch komplett vernickelt wurde, rundet den Gesamteindruck noch weiter positiv ab.

*Montage*

Dem Noctua NH-D14 liegt bereits das neue SecuFirm2 Montagekit bei, wodurch der Kühler alle aktuellen Sockel, einschließlich Intels neuen LGA1156, unterstützt. Das Montagematerial setzt sich aus ungewöhnlich vielen Teilen zusammen und erfordert bei Gehäusen ohne einen passenden Ausschnitt im Tray einen Ausbau des Mainboards. Die Backplate des neuen Montagesystems eignet sich für alle auf Intel basierenden Systeme und muss je nach Plattform entsprechend mit den passenden Gewindebolzen bestückt werden. Darauf folgend kann die Backplate von hinten an das Mainboard gesetzt werden, so dass die Gewindebolzen durch die Montagelöcher des Mainboards ragen. Auf diese steckt man nun die schwarzen Abstandhalter und direkt darauf zwei Metallbügel. Fixiert wird das Konstrukt nun von vier Rändelmuttern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Montagebügel sind bereits ab Werk mit dem Kühler verschraubt. Das Selbe gilt auch für die obligatorischen Federschrauben, welche fest mit den Haltebügeln verbunden sind, wodurch sich die Montage angesichts der Größe als sehr einfach herausstellt. Nachdem man die CPU mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen hat und der Kühler sich an seinem Platz eingefunden hat, können die Schrauben bis zum Anschlag angezogen werden und sorgen somit für einen sehr hohen Anpressdruck sowie Halt des Kühlturms. _Interessant für AMD-Besitzer: Der Kühler ist hier so ausgerichtet, dass der Lüfter in Richtung Heck bläst!_ Besonders erfreut hat uns desweiteren das neuentwickelte Klammersystem für die Befestigung der Lüfter. Eingefädelt in vier kleine Kunststoffnippel, rutschen die Klammern nicht mehr von selbst aus den Haltelöchern der Lüfter und können so einfach mithilfe der kleinen Griffe an die Lamellen geklemmt werden. Noch nie war eine Lüftermontage einfacher.

*Testsystem-/methoden*

*Verwendete Hardware*



Intel Core i7 920 (2,66Ghz; 1,20V VCore; 1,25V QPI)
ASUS Rampage II Extreme
3x 2GB OCZ Platinium 1333Mhz
HIS HD4870 IceQ4+ Turbo
be quiet! Dark Power Pro P7 1200W
Lian Li P50
Patriot Warp V3 128GB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Testablauf*

Als Teststation kommt ein aktuelles High-End System auf Basis von Intels neuester Prozessorgeneration zum Einsatz. Untergebracht wurde die gesamte Hardware in einem Lian Li P50, welches von zwei Noctua NF-S12B FLX Lüftern be- und entlüftet wird. Selbige sind auf ungefähr 800 U/Min herunter geregelt und sitzen verteilt im Heck und in der Front.
Ausgelastet wird die CPU per Prime95 25.11 mit dem Test „Small FFTs“. Der Turbomodus des Intel Core i7 920 wurde deaktiviert um Schwankungen bei den Tests zu vermeiden. Als Wärmeleitpaste dient die Noctua NT-H1, welche dünn auf den IHS der CPU aufgetragen wird. Vor jedem Kühlertausch werden die CPU und der Boden des Kühlers gründlich mit ArctiClean Reinigungsmittel gesäubert.
Als Referenzlüfter dienen zwei Noctua NF-P12 120mm Lüfter mit maximalen 1400 U/min sowie ein Noctua NF-P14 140mm Lüfter mit maximalen 1300 U/min, welche je nach Testsituation von einer AquaComputer Aquaero LT 4.00 geregelt werden. 
Neben den Temperaturen der einzelnen Kerne, welche von CoreTemp 0.99.5 geloggt werden, wird auch die Raumtemperatur mithilfe der Aquaero LT 4.00 aufgezeichnet, um anschließend aus dem Durchschnitt der höchsten Kerntemperaturen und der Raumtemperatur die Delta-T Werte bilden zu können, welche in den Diagrammen zu sehen sind.

*Temperaturen mit 120mm Lüfter*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Temperaturen mit 140mm Lüfter*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Anmerkung: Auch der semi-passive Betrieb war unter den hier gewählten Testbedingungen problemlos möglich…und das auch noch bei vergleichsweise sehr guten Werten von 55,8k. Lässt man den Lüfter im Heck um weitere 200 U/min schneller laufen, was 1000 U/min entspricht, so sinkt die Temperatur nochmals deutlich und die Werte belaufen sich auf lediglich 50,3k. Genauere Ergebnisse bei verschiedenen Drehzahlen werde ich bald in einem separaten Test in Verbindung mit dem Scythe Orochi präsentieren. 

*Fazit*

Ein abschließendes Fazit gestaltet sich im Falle des Noctua NH-D14 ziemlich einfach, denn die Österreicher haben es diesmal allen gezeigt. Liegt das Monstrum mit einem schnell drehenden Lüfter nur knapp vor dem bisherigen Klassenprimus Megahalems, zeigen sich sehr schnell seine wahren Stärken. So fühlt der NH-D14 sich vor allem in Silentsystemen mit langsam drehenden Lüftern unter 1000 U/min so richtig wohl und kann seine gewaltigen Reserven ungebremst ausspielen. Noch deutlicher wird dies bei der Verwendung eines zweiten Lüfters. Mit bis zu über 5k Differenz degradiert er den Megahalems deutlich auf seinen neuen Platz in den Charts. Wäre dies allein nicht schon genug, überzeugt der NH-D14 zusätzlich mit einer äußerst durchdachten Montage, sei es jetzt die vom Kühler selbst oder die seiner Lüfter, welche trotz der gewaltigen Größe schnell und einfach von der Hand geht. Das SecuFirm2 Montagesystem überzeugt hierbei desweiteren mit einer hohen Kompatibilität zu diversen Plattformen. Auch bei der Qualität wurde nicht gespart und selbst hier kann sich Noctua ohne Probleme mit an die Spitze setzen. All dies äußert sich zwar augenscheinlich in einem sehr hohen Preis von knapp 75€, in Anbetracht der überaus umfangreichen Beilagen relativiert sich selbiger allerdings schnell wieder. So bleibt uns schlussendlich nur zu sagen, dass der Noctua NH-D14 zurzeit wohl das absolute Optimum im Bereich Luftkühlung darstellt und somit einen Gold-Award redlich verdient hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (7. November 2009)

Bilder-Pack #1


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (7. November 2009)

Bilder-Pack #2


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (7. November 2009)

Bilder-Pack #3


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (7. November 2009)

Fertig


----------



## FortunaGamer (7. November 2009)

Ein Richtig schöner Test. Die Bilder gefallen mit richtig gut. Die Leistung ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Mir reicht aber dennoch der Megahalems. Bin gespannt was von Thermalright kommen wird, die haben doch schon neue Lüfter vorgestellt.


----------



## Masterwana (7. November 2009)

Schnöer Test 

und auch ein tolles Ergebnis für den Noctua.


----------



## McZonk (7. November 2009)

Super Test, Tommy. Wie immer mit qualtitativ sehr ansprechenden Bildern 

Bitte mehr von den Tests.

Der Kühler ist imho wirklich ein sinnvoller Fortschritt zum angestaubten IFX14. Noctua, das war mal wieder nen Volltreffer 

Edit: ach, ganz vergessen: Das Ding ist mal nen Monat "angepinnt".


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (7. November 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Super Test, Tommy. Wie immer mit qualtitativ sehr ansprechenden Bildern
> 
> Bitte mehr von den Tests.
> 
> ...



Hey, danke 

Mehr Tests gibts und wir es weiterhin im Luxx geben. Is leider etwas doof hier, weil ich alle Bilder ein zweites Mal hochladen muss, alle Anker umbasteln und alle Bilder neu verlinken. Das is relativ aufwendig 

Den Test hab ich hier jetzt mal gepostet, weil Noctua mich gefragt hat ob ich euer Forum net auch übernehmen will für sie ^^


----------



## FortunaGamer (7. November 2009)

Du hast mal richtig gute Test bei Luxx. Hammer was hast du für eine Kamera?
Mach weiter so freu mich auf mehr Tests.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (7. November 2009)

Canon EOS 40D + Tamron 17-50 und Tamron 90mm


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. November 2009)

Auch von mir ein dickes Lob. Ich werde mich mal mit meinen Admin-Kollegen besprechen, es kann ja nicht sein, dass durch Technik Inhalt beschränkt wird. Das sollte eher anders herum sein.


----------



## 4clocker (8. November 2009)

Noctua hat den IFX 14 kopiert...was für eine Meisterleistung
Aber das Teil sieht schon richtig gut aus


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (8. November 2009)

Ich machs kurz : Klasse Test, Klasse Bilder, Klasse Kühler, Klasse Tester 

und ja, ich wünsch mir auch mehr von diesen Tests


----------



## FortunaGamer (8. November 2009)

@4clocker
Kopie das kann man so sagen, aber er ist besser als der IFX14 geworden. Es gibt aber kaum eine andere Form die man noch nehmen kann. Vielleicht wird die Form vom Thermalright Cyclone wieder ein neuer Kracher. Hoffe mal das der bald kommt.


----------



## 4clocker (8. November 2009)

Was ist eigentlich aus den Scythe Hand of God geworden, sollte es den nicht irgendwann mal geben?


----------



## Gamer_95 (8. November 2009)

Ich wusste das Im Noctua NH-D14 was steckt...
Aber meiner meinung nach is es egal welchen man der 3 Giganten man kauft...
DIe Unterschiede sind minimal....
Ich würde einach den kaufen der mit besser gefällt.


----------



## killuah (8. November 2009)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Ich wusste das Im Noctua NH-D14 was steckt...
> Aber meiner meinung nach is es egal welchen man der 3 Giganten man kauft...
> DIe Unterschiede sind minimal....
> Ich würde einach den kaufen der mit besser gefällt.



Welche meinst du mit den Giganten?

Megahalems, Noctua NH D14 & IFX-14?


----------



## rabensang (8. November 2009)

Klasse Test

warum schneidet der IFX so "schlecht" bei dir ab?

Normalerweise müsste er in der Region des Megahalems liegen..

MFG


----------



## RaggaMuffin (8. November 2009)

tommy könnte man den noctua mit insgesammt 3 lüftern betreiben allso noch eins dazu hängen...


sehr schöner bericht...


mfg
raggamuffin


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (8. November 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> Klasse Test
> 
> warum schneidet der IFX so "schlecht" bei dir ab?
> 
> ...



Der liegt genau da wo er sein soll, und zwar um den Noctua NH-U12P . So gut is der IFX-14 nicht ^^


----------



## RaggaMuffin (8. November 2009)

mit drei lüftern würde das allso nicht funktonieren oder doch?


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (8. November 2009)

Würde zumindest nichts bringen, da der Hecklüfter sowieso nur 2-3cm weg is vom hinteren Kühlturm


----------



## RaggaMuffin (8. November 2009)

ok...

wäre für dich der umstieg von nh-u12p 1366 auf d14 sinnvoll.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (8. November 2009)

Ja, weil er für mich gratis wäre xD

Ob er für dich sinnvoll is, das musst du ganz allein entscheiden


----------



## RaggaMuffin (8. November 2009)

hey eigenlich habe ich garkein bedarf...aber wen du mir ein d14 günstig anbieten könntest oder gegen ein geringen aufpreis mit mein nhu12p tauschen würdest dan würde ich trotzdem einen nehmen...
obwohl ich grad ne wakü zusammenstelle


----------



## geheimrat (8. November 2009)

mir fehlen zalman kühler als vergleich!=/


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (8. November 2009)

Jo, die 3 Towerkühler von Zalman kommen mal, wenn ich Zeit hab. Atm leider zu viel zu tun, liegen hier noch knapp 10 Testmuster aller Art =/


----------



## Pffzzhh! (8. November 2009)

geheimrat schrieb:


> mir fehlen zalman kühler als vergleich!=/



Wenn das so ist, dann schicke doch dem Tester ein entsprechendes Exemplar und frage ihn freundlich, ob er es für dich testet?

Tsts... Wir sind hier nicht auf einem Wunschkonzert, das ist sau-viel Arbeit und die Hardware muss auch erstmal verdient werden!


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (8. November 2009)

Bissal freundlicher wärs gegangen, ja ^^

Die Samples sind nicht so das Problem........nur die Zeit atm.


----------



## miagi.pl (8. November 2009)

sehr nice test ebenso wie das produkt


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (8. November 2009)

Super Test  1A
Gibt leider sehr wenige Tests die die Qualität besitzen.
Besitze selbst den ersten Noctua, bin damals von der Ausstattung fast erschlagen worden. So etwas ist man einfach nicht gewohnt.
Weiter so Tommy und Noctua


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (8. November 2009)

Danke 

Auf Qualität leg ich sehr viel wert, einerseits bei der Optik (das erste was sich jeder anschaut sind die Bilder -  ein Bericht wirkt gleich um einiges hochwertiger, wenn die dann einfach passen und was gleichschaun) und natürlich auch bei den Messungen, die ich sehr gründlich immer mache


----------



## C43Z42 (8. November 2009)

thx für den gigantischen Test und Bilder bin am Überlegen ob ich mir den zulegen soll


----------



## Autokiller677 (8. November 2009)

Hast du auch ein Bild von dem Kühler im Case eingebaut?
Würde mich mal interssieren wie viel Luft da noch so bleibt.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (8. November 2009)

Super test,
und geiles Teil!


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (8. November 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Hast du auch ein Bild von dem Kühler im Case eingebaut?
> Würde mich mal interssieren wie viel Luft da noch so bleibt.



Jo, sicher 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mycel-x (8. November 2009)

Moin.
Ja das ist doch mal wieder ein Test von Herrn Hewitt nach dem man sich richten kann.
Respect!
Dachte erst ich werde auf die Nordwand wechseln,welcher ja auch schon sehr perfomant ist,aber dieser Test und die gutgemachten Bilder haben mich jetzt anders entscheiden lassen.
Danke dafür Tommy.


----------



## Ahab (8. November 2009)

jup echt schön gemacht  endlich ma wieder ne kleine revolution in sachen lukü


----------



## CrSt3r (9. November 2009)

Okay, der ist eine Überlegung wert 

... endlich eine Möglichkeit auch noch mit Luftkühlung mehr zu erreichen. Hatte schon an den "Corsair H50" oder den "Prolimatech Megashadow" gedacht. Aber irgendwie reichten die mir nicht ganz. 

Der "Noctua NH-D14" scheint eine gelungene Weiterentwicklung des schon sehr guten "Noctua NH-U12P" zu sein 

Notiert UND gekauft! ^^


----------



## SGD (9. November 2009)

top test

könntest du bitte noch ausmessen,
*wie hoch* der ram-baustein, der in dem, zur cpu, nächst gelegenen ram-slot, steckt, *maximal* sein darf
bzw
der Abstand vom, zur cpu nächst gelegenen ram-slot; zum cpu-Kühler
wenn am rechten Kühler-tower der...


   - 140mm lüfter hengt
   - 120mm lüfter hengt

danke
ich hoffe du hast verstanden was ich meine
[zur besseren verständlichkeit >siehe Bild]
ps: was ich eigentlich wissen will, ist wie hoch der ram maimal sein darf um nicht an den cpu-Kühler zu stoßen
pps: ich hab mir dein Bild mal als Vorlage genehmigt


----------



## Biosman (14. November 2009)

Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Der liegt genau da wo er sein soll, und zwar um den Noctua NH-U12P . So gut is der IFX-14 nicht ^^



So ein Quatsch... keine ahnung wo du dein Modell her hast aber das stimmt überhaupt nicht.

Ich hatte den Megahalems als vergleich zu meine IFX-14 drauf und der war eine ecke schlechter als mein IFX-14 (Der plan geschliffen ist) Meine temps sind sogar noch ne ecke besser als die des Noctua aus deinem test.

Hier von mir zum Nachlesen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...einung-maximale-kuehlleistung-bringt-der.html

Die leute welche einen IFX-14 Plan haben wissen genau was ich meine. Wäre schön wenn da evtl. noch nen paar was zu sagen können.

Selbst im Lieferzustand lag der IFX-14 nur 1 - 2 Grad unter dem Megahalems. Der IFX-14 Plan Kühlt 8-12 Grad besser als im Lieferzustand. Bei mir waren es 10/11° also da sieht man schon was am ende raus kommt. Wer was besseres will muss schon zur Wakü greifen.


Würde dir ja gerne mal mein als Test objekt geben aber du Wohnst ja nicht grade um die ecke...

MfG


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (14. November 2009)

Biosman schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch... keine ahnung wo du dein Modell her hast...



PC-Cooling 

Und er liegt im schnitt 3k hinterm Megahalems bei mir. Wieviel er geschliffen besser wird is mir relativ egal, ein Kühler muss auch seine Leistung bringen ohne dass man ihn 3h über Sandpapier schiebt


----------



## rabensang (14. November 2009)

Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> PC-Cooling
> 
> Und er liegt im schnitt 3k hinterm Megahalems bei mir. Wieviel er geschliffen besser wird is mir relativ egal, ein Kühler muss auch seine Leistung bringen ohne dass man ihn 3h über Sandpapier schiebt




Als du den IFX getestet hast, an welcher Stelle hast du den Lüfter montiert???

Bei letzterem muss ich dir Recht geben.

MFG


----------



## Biosman (14. November 2009)

Sicherlich muss das ein Kühler können ist auch richtig so. Aber Selbst im Lieferzustand ist der Unterschied grade mal 1 Grad. (Habe grade in der PCGH geschaut) Keine Ahnung warum es bei dir nicht so ist.

Das einziege was mich halt "Aufregte" war dein niedermachender satz dem IFX-14 gegenüber. Ich denke du solltest um sein Potenzial wissen und diesen nicht auch noch schlechter machen als er ist bzw. es nicht ist.

Naja egal lassen wir das.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (14. November 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> Als du den IFX getestet hast, an welcher Stelle hast du den Lüfter montiert???
> 
> Bei letzterem muss ich dir Recht geben.
> 
> MFG



Single-Fan in der Mitte, bei Dual-Fans einen in der Mitte und einen vorne.

Man muss auch einige Dinge beachten. Du testest ja z.B. auf nem Core2, ich auf Core i7. Die Core2 sind ja bekannt dafür, dass sie oftmals nicht ganz plan sind und eher bisschen konkav.........bei den Core i7 ist es genau andersrum, die sind oftmals konvex. Das der Kontakt beim TRUE und beim IFX-14 da dann nicht soooo besonders toll is versteht sich denke ich von selbst. Außerdem ist jeder IFX-14 anders konvex, hatte sogar mal einen hier der perfekt plan war ab Werk (hätte ich als Rarität verkaufen sollen )


----------



## rabensang (14. November 2009)

Probier mal, den Lüfter außen anzusetzten und nicht mittig. So ist es auch vom Hersteller angegeben und der IFX kann seine volle Leistung entfalten. 

Dadurch geht die Temp um einiges runter.

MFG


----------



## Biosman (15. November 2009)

Wie kommst du darauf? Ich habe ein IFX14 auf einem i7 Laufen. (ist sogar auf dem bild zu sehen beim link.) 

Vorher halt auf einem Core2Quad aber da hatte ich die gleichen ergebnisse sogar @ 3 GHz 

MfG


----------



## Dicken (15. November 2009)

EIN MEGAHALEM BESIEGER !!!

Ich freue ich mich das es doch immer weiter geht. Das die Heatpipe noch nicht am Ende ist. Das man doch noch mehr Kühlung erreichen kann.


----------



## sinthor4s (17. November 2009)

Einen Schönen Test hast du abgeliefert Hewitt!
Ich find es klasse das es weiter geht in der LuKü-Entwicklung!
Aber ich finde die Lüfterbefestingungen ein wenig dämlich...
mit denen kann man keine Lüfter vom Schlage Multiframe oder
Silent Wings anbringen... Ansonsten werde ich beim Megahalems bleiben^^
da ich ihn erstens bereits habe und zweitens weil er kompakter ist und ich
obwohl ich die Befestigung von Noctua nicht schlecht finde noch NIE eine bessere Befestigung als die von Prolimatech gesehen habe


----------



## STSLeon (17. November 2009)

Netter Test, sehr schöne Bilder und auch sehr gut geschrieben! Könnte man eigentlich noch etwas mehr erreichen, wenn man das Xigmatek Design übernimmt, dort liegen die Heat Pipes ja direkt auf.


----------



## rabensang (17. November 2009)

Das direkt Touch Prinzip ist ziemlich umstritten....

Es ist für den Hersteller einfach kostengünstiger. Ob es die Leistung einer guten Bodenplatte erreichen kann  ist fraglich. Ausserdem muss der Kühler auf die Größe des Heatspreaders der CPU abgestimmt werden und ist nicht überall gleich leistungsfähig. 

Komischerweise setzen alle hochrangigen Hersteller auf eine Bodenplatte. (Noctua, Thermalright, Prolimatech usw.)

Gerade Noctua setzt sehr viel in Forschung und Entwicklung, deswegen denke ich, die Bodenplatte war die richtige Wahl.

MFG


----------



## killuah (17. November 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> Das direkt Touch Prinzip ist ziemlich umstritten....
> 
> Es ist für den Hersteller einfach kostengünstiger. Ob es die Leistung einer guten Bodenplatte erreichen kann  ist fraglich. Ausserdem muss der Kühler auf die Größe des Heatspreaders der CPU abgestimmt werden und ist nicht überall gleich leistungsfähig.
> 
> ...



Denke ich ebenfalls. Wenn es günstiger und besser wäre, hätten sies gemacht.


----------



## theLamer (18. November 2009)

> Netter Test, sehr schöne Bilder und auch sehr gut geschrieben!


Jo stimme zu und schön ausführlich


----------



## sushi2 (24. November 2009)

jup schöner Test. Ohne denTest wäre ich auf dem Stand gewesen, dass der Prolimatech der beste Kühler ist.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (24. November 2009)

Biosman schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf? Ich habe ein IFX14 auf einem i7 Laufen. (ist sogar auf dem bild zu sehen beim link.)
> 
> Vorher halt auf einem Core2Quad aber da hatte ich die gleichen ergebnisse sogar @ 3 GHz
> 
> MfG



Ja, aber deiner is geschliffen, ne? ^^ Schleifen hat auf dieser CPU in Zusammenhang mit einem HR-01 Plus sage und schreibe 10° gebracht. Auch der neue TRUE Rev.C schneidet enorm gut ab bei mir, bedingt durch den viel planeren Boden und die neue Halterung, welche einen enorm hohen Anpressdruck erzeugt. So kann er sich teilweise sogar vor den Megahalems setzen


----------



## sushi2 (24. November 2009)

hab auch nen ifx14, wurde mitte 2008 gekauft, den werde ich auch bald schleifen, hoffe das bringt auch was.


----------



## Philipus II (25. November 2009)

Sehr schöner Test, sehr interessanter Kühler!


----------



## Gnome (27. November 2009)

Großartiger Test! Schöne Bilder, schöner Text, Klasse! Ist ein Lob wert


----------



## Barney Stinson (30. November 2009)

Schöner Test! Danke hierfür!
Bleib trotzdem bei meinem Megahalems


----------



## praxiteen (4. Dezember 2009)

Super gemacht.Du solltest das Hauptberuflich machen.
jetzt muss ich überlegen meinen q 9550 und den megahalems zu schleifen.
mfg.


----------



## Ace (5. Dezember 2009)

Gratulation Noctua!alle anderen in die Schranken gewiesen 
Gutes Review Tommy!


----------



## BautznerSnef (16. Dezember 2009)

Hammer Kühler, passt der auch in mein Aerocool Aeroengine II?
Ich würd den gern auf das MSI 790FX-GD70 installieren, muss ich da was beachten?

Respekt an Noctua, sehr gute Review Tommy, weiter so.


----------



## konstantinkk (21. Dezember 2009)

Schöner Test ! 
Ich werde mir ihn aber des Preises wegen leider nicht anschaffen können, zudem finde ich die Farbgebung der Lüfter von Noctua nicht gerade attraktiv.


----------



## herethic (18. Januar 2010)

Wie ist eigentlcih die Lautstärke/lautheit von dem Noctua?


----------



## Niamne (19. Januar 2010)

Laut PC Games Zeitschrift:

100% = 2,3 Sone
75% = 0,8 Sone
50% = 0,5 Sone

Die Kühlleistung beläuft sich auf:

100% = 49,2 Grad
75% = 50 Grad
50% = 54,1 Grad.

Das Testsystem war ein:

i7-870 (1,2 Volt), Intel P55, 4 GB DDR 3 und eine GF 6600GT. 20 Grad Lufttemperatur und offener Aufbau. Also die Werte sind unter diesen Bedingungen zu beachten. Aus 0,5 Metern Entfernung gemessen worden.
Ist Testsieger geworden und wiegt ganze 1,2 Kilogramm. Der Tipp im Heft war, den 120 MM Lüfter abzubauen, dann sei der Kühler wohl noch um einiges leiser, die Kühlleistung ist dadurch aber natürlich geringer.


----------



## TheLucker (18. Februar 2010)

Sehr guter Review!!!
nur zu empfehlen


----------



## HCN (19. Februar 2010)

Hat die Ladenversion wirklich cremefarbene Lüfter?

Das ist ja ne reine Designkatastrophe und sieht voll ******* aus.


----------



## AbakusvonRuegen (19. Februar 2010)

An der Farbgebung sollte man sich nicht stören, denn es sind doch die wenigsten, die ständig in ihren Rechner starren oder ihn mit nem Window auf dem Schreibtisch stehen haben.

Ich denke, das einzige was wichtig ist, ist die Kühlleistung bei entsprechender Lautstärke und da hat mich der Noctua eindeutig zufriedengestellt.

MfG AbakusvonRuegen


----------



## SXFreak (21. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mir einen SilentWings zwischen den Noctua gebaut, allerdings nicht aus optischen Gründen.
Der neue Lüfter läuft auch bei niedriger Spannung an.


----------



## alm0st (23. Februar 2010)

Bin echt begeistert von dem Kühler. Zusammen mit der Liquid Ultra eine unschlagbare Lüftkühlung. Mit den beiden Standlüftern hab ich auf Anhieb im IDLE - 9° Grad, unter Last sogar - 12° Grad bessere Temps erreicht. Werde heute Abend den Kühler mal mit 3 Lüftern testen (2x Enermax Magma, der 14er bleibt) und mal sehen in wie weit da noch was zu holen ist


----------



## scudmissile (5. März 2010)

Interessant Wäre ob der Test mit dem Referenzlüfter beim NH-D14 mit 120 oder 140 MM lüfetn gemacht wurde?
HAt jemand erfahrung beim Einsatz von Silent Wings oder anderen Leisen Lüftern beim NH-D14? Montage - vorallem beim mittleren Lüfter? Temperatur? Hat jemand 2 Lüfter Montiert?


----------



## scudmissile (5. März 2010)

Interessant Wäre ob der Test mit dem Referenzlüfter beim NH-D14 mit 120 / 140 MM Lüftern der 2. Lüfter abmontiert wurde.
Hat jemand erfahrung beim Einsatz von Silent Wings oder anderen Leisen Lüftern beim NH-D14? Montage - vorallem beim mittleren Lüfter? Temperatur? Hat jemand 2 Lüfter Montiert?


----------



## scudmissile (5. März 2010)

Hat jemand Werte beim Einsatz mit Silent Wings?


----------



## SXFreak (5. März 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-ein-gigant-allen-belangen-7.html#post1561979

Hier hatte ich mal gepostet wie der SilentWings 140er zwischen dem Noctua passt.


----------



## scudmissile (14. März 2010)

..und wie war der Silent Wings - Lüfter zu montieren?
Hat er gleich auf Anhieb gepasst?
Denkst du ach, dass ein 2. 140m Lüfter anstelle des 120er Lüfters Passt?


----------



## SXFreak (14. März 2010)

Zur Montage: Ich habe, wie man auf dem Foto erkennen kann, die Silikoneinsätze von der Außenseite nach innen gesetzt. Dadurch klemmt der 140er zwischen den beiden Kühltürmen.
Paßt gut und sitzt fest genug ohne Klammer.

Ein zweiter 140er wird passen, nur das Problem ist, das die Halteklammern nicht mit den SilentWings harmonieren. Da wäre dann basteln angesagt, oder du nimmst einen anderen 140er z.Bsp der dem Noctua-Kühler beiliegt. Die Halteklammern hast du dann ja übrig, wenn du den 140er in der Mitte einklemmst.


----------



## scudmissile (14. März 2010)

Aha, alles klar, danke für die Hilfe.
Werde in 2-3 Wochen einen Bestellen, und 2x 140mm Lüfter (Silent Wings) Montieren, denke das schaffe ich schon, eventuell 2 Bügel selber biegen (Aus Edelstahldraht).

Was ich allerdings nicht ganz verstehe ist das Kühöprinzip vom Noctua!?!
Bläst da nicht ein lüfter dem Anderen die Heisse Luft rein?
Bringt das überheupt was?
Oder hast du genau aus dem grund den 2. Lüfter abmontiert?
---Allerdings wird Noctua nicht ohne Grund 2 Lüfter mitliefern oder?


----------



## SXFreak (14. März 2010)

Gute Idee, wenn das geht mit dem selber biegen. Der zweite Lüfter bringt durchaus etwas, wie man auch in Tests nachlesen kann. Mir reicht die Kühlleistung aber so vollkommen. Und ich übertakte  auch nicht viel. Ich mag, wenn es leise ist. So 600RPM reichen, je nach Anwendung.


----------



## scudmissile (14. März 2010)

Ja mit 2 GUTEN Zangen, Nirostadraht, Lineal, und etwas Geschick!
Hab schon diverse Lüfterhalterungen selber gebogen, sehen aus wie original, ich benötige aber meist 2-3 Versuche, damit es perfekt aussieht.


----------



## SXFreak (14. März 2010)

Interessant wäre das auf jeden Fall mit einem zweiten 140er. 
Vielleicht versuche ich das auch mal mit dem Klammern selbst biegen.
Jetzt, wo ich weiß, das es funktioniert.


----------

